# LONDON Single Ladies Meet-Up 10/11/13



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I am posting here to remind everyone to PM me if you wish to join our next meet-up:

November 10th (Sunday) from 2pm at Henry's Covent Garden.

Hope to see you there and hear your treatment (and hopefully success) stories!

Broody xx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

So we have me, Gozo, Sunset, Rosalind, Min80, Mel - anyone else ladies? xx


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hi Broody, I would love to but I will still be in Greece then. Have fun!


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Broody

I'l be coming, too.

C u soon


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Great, Altai!
I reserved a table for 7 but if we get the same one there is room for everyone, the more the merrier!

It was like an AA meeting last time, everyone sharing intimate stories but so nice to see so many other women in the same boat, bravely going on their journeys


----------



## dizzie (Sep 24, 2013)

Will try and make this too! x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm looking forward to hear your updates


----------



## Jcg1973 (Mar 1, 2012)

HI there...Just want to clarify...is this the address of the Henrys you are planning on going to?  
5-6 Henrietta Street
Covent Gardens
London
WC2E 8PS

I may come along too.


----------



## Jcg1973 (Mar 1, 2012)

HI there.  I will be coming too.  Sorry for the late response.  Will be lovely to meet you all in similar positions.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone, thank you all for coming, it was great seeing you again and hearing some exciting news - and welcome to the new faces!

Please look out for the next meetup in December.

xx


----------

